# Sick Wether



## breahnrochele (Sep 2, 2015)

So I've had him for about a month and he has had scours for the past week but it's became COMPLETELY liquid as well as a solid black and slightly metallic. Any idea what could be wrong?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

a few questions.....How old is he? Any temp? Has he been wormed? Has he had any cocci treatment? Any dietary changes?
I would : get a fecal:: start on probios and b complex:: treat for cocci and/or worms if needed. You also may need to give electrolytes to make sure he doesn't get dehyrdated. No grain until better - just hay and browse.


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

Have you ran a fecal on him? That would be where I would start. Have you taken his temp?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good questions.

I agree get a fecal for worms and cocci, but it is most likely cocci because of the color.
The goat needs treatment ASAP.

Get some pig scour guard( go by instructions and give it for 3 days 2 x a day orally) as well as cocci treatment.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Yes, definitely get a fecal done. In addition to coccidia, Black Scour Worm _(Trichostrongylus__ colubriformis)_ feeds on mucous in the small intestine and causes horrid black diarrhea, reduced appetite and poor performance. It is also called "Bankrupt Worm" and can quickly kill a goat. Hope you can get the issue with your boy identified and successfully treated!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I ditto that...sounds like worm issues


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Bankrupt worm is a very light egg layer. Just a couple eggs on the slide can mean a huge population.


----------

